# Frog Room



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Moved in about five months ago. All situated. Thanks to all those that post your frog room shots.

South wall: these tanks house some A. bassleri and pums. I wanted bigger tanks for the pums and their kids.








North wall: The fish tank has my 6 L128's in it and dither fish. The middle left rack has all the vent. complex frogs and a pair of "green dust" bastis waiting to go in a 55. The right middle has the leuc, auratus, azureus, and lomas. The big display on the far right has a pair of bastis and their kiddos. 








Cayo Hex, bare bones - leaf litter and broms for tads. Ugly pic and the broms are not as purple since they left the greenhouse. Anyone no what species? I don't think they're a hybrid.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Never get tired of seeing racks!

And you got the ones with wheels......they are so much easier to deal with especially if you have an escape.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Never get tired of seeing racks!


yes, i second that. some people say once you've seen one rack you've seen em all, but i disagree.


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks good. Any close ups of the tanks?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice collection, can we get a full tank shot of the tank on the right in the second pic?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks cool - how did you deal with the permanently glued on top on the acrylic hex tank?


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, looks like a big frog room...wish I had that much!!


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey can you post a full tank shot of the tank to the very right in the second picture? Nice room btw.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

leuc tank








pumilio display








auratus tank


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

ChrisK, what "permanently glued" part of the hex tank are you talking about?


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

armed2teeth said:


> pumilio display
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! What are you using on the walls of these tanks?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

armed2teeth said:


> ChrisK, what "permanently glued" part of the hex tank are you talking about?


Is that a Clear-For-Life tank? I think some of those got a non-removable lid on them with like a small opening in it or something


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Those are great tanks.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Chrisk- The top of the hex is pretty standard for acrylic tanks. The large opening in the center of the top is 8x17. 

clwatkins10 - the big display is a wood structure with pondliner glued onto the wood. The background is Ace concrete binder with peat and coco pressed in. It has been up for two years with no signs of coming off due to method and materials. 
The auratus tank is the standard silicone with peat/coco pressed in. I think its harder to get an even coating of the peat/coco and avoid spots where you can still see the silicone.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

armed2teeth said:


> Chrisk- The top of the hex is pretty standard for acrylic tanks. The large opening in the center of the top is 8x17.


Yeah I got a used 55gal with the same opening, the top probably needs to be cut off to put a real background and false bottom in it unless you know something I don't about it (hopefully)


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I did my acrylic tank bottom and background in pieces so it would fit through the holes. It wasn't really all that difficult.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool, any pics of it? I just picked mine up and the top has me kinda baffled with the ideas I had for it


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Are you wanting to see pics of the top or the viv itself?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess pics of the viv since I just got the tank so I'm guessing it's the same kind of top (well I guess the top also to see how you closed it up), also, what frogs are in yours? I'm thinking they would be hard to catch in there if they needed to be (you can pm if you want in case we're hijacking the frog room)


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I guess I can't post a pic in a pm. Here's a shot that will kind of show the top a bit.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, hey armed, how do you catch the cayos in there if you need to? I'm gonna be putting pumilio in mine too and it seems like they would be hard to get if needed (broms will be on the BG in mine, and they head right for the hills(UP) when there's a disturbance)


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

If I was going to catch the frogs out I would probably move the tank to the floor, (it's fairly light drained) and try to "convince" the frogs out of the broms into the leaf litter. Combine that with patience and it shouldn't take too long. The angles would be awkward with the smaller opening but the broms are really the only place they could hide that I couldn't immediately get at. A full background would be different. 

My lid is pretty straight forward. I built a screen to cover the lid then have a double bulb exo light with UVB sitting on that (not touching the tank). Behind that for extra light I have a standard aquarium duel bulb light that I keep raised about two inches to prevent warping. Something to keep in mind, when I was "seeding" the tank I had all the vents closed with glass to raise the humidity, that immediately warped the lid. It's no longer warped because I keep the humidity down and the lights off the acrylic. 
The Cayo's came from a high humidity tank and have been very shy since they were moved to the hex. I'm contemplating raising the humidity a little to maybe change this but not enough to warp the tank.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, do you think maybe putting glass on half the screen would raise the humidity enough? I noticed that my cayos are definitely less happy when it's under 75%, they just sit back against the wet background or in a brom - then when it's back up they're out again. What was the warping like, was the top about to separate from the sides? How did you set up the drainage in there also? It seems like silicone wouldn't cure for a million years in there because of no air flow, did you use any?


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

On most of these acrylic aquariums they have smaller openings on the back of the tank for filters and plumbing. I siliconed screen over the biggest hole and glass over the small ones. I think that if I cover that with glass it will help with humidity. If that doesn't work I will have to figure something else out. I don't want to cover the main hole because I'm trying to get UVB down to the frogs. 
There is the option of putting a UVB bulb down in the tank but only running it for 30 minutes at a time. It serves my purpose but is ugly. I've heard that the Europeans do this.
I think if I raise the humidity too much the tank will warp. When this happened before the whole top bowed up. It was pretty extreme. Surprisingly it went back to normal after it dried and cooled. 
Drainage is done through a simple false bottom, pieced together from two halves inside the tank. 
If you do a silicone/great stuff background I would guess it would be easiest to construct this while the tank is on its side. While your drying it point a fan in there.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah theres like a small circle hole on the back of the top and a longer strip hole, then the big one in the middle. So only the top bowed or was it the whole tank? What percentage is your humidity at now? I would be scared about putting a bulb on the inside. I know people do it, but I personally would keep worrying that a frog would jump up and hit it and get burned or that one would be on it when I turned it on


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

I haven't checked the humidity yet. No gauge. 

Just the top of the tank bowed. I don't think the sides would bow.

I was pretty surprised when I heard that some people put the bulb directly in the tank.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

*Updated 12-30-09 New House New Frogroom*

Since my last post on this thread I have moved again. It's been about a year and have gotten the room up to par to show you guys. So here is the NEW frogroom and hopefully the last...
All froggy inhabitants should be the same and the only thing new is some fish

Center: I switched things up and only have two L128's and added 5 Pseudohemiodon Apithanos to the 65 gallon...
Left: in the 55's (partially seen) are Man Creeks and Bastis. In the cubes are Cayo's (top) and Lomas (bottom)
Right: from top to bottom - Azureus, Leucs and grow outs and tads.









36" rack with variabilis, vanzos, BRV, Highland Auratus, Imis, O.Lams and imi grow outs.

















2x2x3 display with colons and my orchidarium









55 w/ A. pepperi, "new" tad tank, and grow outs









And back around...









I thought with a new house one needs a large aquarium. The 210 gallon for my clowns...









I'm not showing one wall because that's where my desk is....


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Do you have any pics of your lomas?


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

It's difficult to get a good shot of the lomas. I will try though...


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Very nice room(s) thanks for sharing


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, how old are the loaches?


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Boondoggle said:


> Just out of curiosity, how old are the loaches?


My 7 inch clown was said to be 14+ years old. I have a pack of about 30.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Never get tired of seeing racks!


You can say that again! 

I'm really diggin the leuc tank. Nice work Jeff.


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Never get tired of seeing racks!
> 
> And you got the ones with wheels......they are so much easier to deal with especially if you have an escape.


I also like the idea of wheels, did they come with the rack?
I was looking at the same rack system at home depot and they do not have a wheel option.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

I get all my racks from Costco and they've always come with wheels. Beware, My 48" rack with three tiers has bent at the base of the screw that goes up into the stand pipes attaching the wheels. Too heavy. Wheels have been nice though I think I'll be getting rid of them once I revamp the frog room.


----------



## paparu007 (Nov 4, 2009)

Jeff R said:


> leuc tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeff what is the plant in your auratus tank? Maybe someone already asked this, it looks like it is Ficus pumila to me but I just wanted to check. The tanks look great.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

paparu007 said:


> Jeff what is the plant in your auratus tank? Maybe someone already asked this, it looks like it is Ficus pumila to me but I just wanted to check. The tanks look great.


Yep just your standard ficus pumila. I should take updated photos, the leuc and azureus tank are really overgrown now.


----------

